# Ac Strip Outlets



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

Everybody needs one of these especially with the amount of plugs that an aquarium set up has but would anyone reccommend a specific brand of Ac Strip Outlets? Whenever I put in too many plugs usually I get a power surge and everything goes off  Mine was $14 so I don't expect it to be great but now I am looking for a brand that is worth every penny and is trustworthy as the aquarium is in my basement and I am at school/work all day (don't want to start a fire ).

Any tips will be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## InSpirit (Mar 14, 2009)

*Rona*

Rona house brand with eight outlets. Thirty dollars. Wait for 15% off sale on any item in store... it's a bit pricey. Got a straight plug too.


----------



## peterbilt (Dec 22, 2009)

hi home depot has the berkin heavy duty ten outlets with surge protected i believe it was forty bucks i have five of them running all my tanks john


----------



## InSpirit (Mar 14, 2009)

peterbilt said:


> hi home depot has the berkin heavy duty ten outlets with surge protected i believe it was forty bucks i have five of them running all my tanks john


Hey that sounds like a better one. Can you tell me... does it have a straight plug? Or angled? I have an outlet where I use an angled plug extension cord and I need a straight plug for the power bar. Thanks!


----------



## peterbilt (Dec 22, 2009)

its got a straight three prom also its got 15 foot of cord thanks peterbilt


----------



## peterbilt (Dec 22, 2009)

what kind of fish do you have in the tank


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

I'm not sure if it suits your needs but for $15 I get a power bar with 8 outlets from walmart that has a built in digital timer on it. It's the exact same thing as what you see for sale at BA and petsmart under the coralife brandname but for much less money. I have them on all of my tanks pretty much and it has been a life saver since I can sleep in now and the fish will still get their lights turned on .


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

I was one of the idiots who bought the coralife timer outlets from BA's... full price -_-" hahahahahaha


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

I use normal power bars on a couple tanks, never any problems. Check all your wiring to see if you have any problems with the wires. The fact that you have had the circuit go could be the sign of a problem. It might not be but better to be safe then sorry.

What exactly are you running off of that one power bar?? Most filters and basic equipment shouldn't draw too much power.

Anyways, you can also look at factory direct for power bars. they usually have some decent deals on the home theater power bars. I got a Belkin one there with 12 outlets for quite cheap, $20ish IIRC. The outlets them selves rotate 90 degrees so you can adjust depending on what you plug in. Like a bulky timer for your lights.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

I also use some that are $3.99 and some that are $29.99 and no difference. Maybe you have to much power consumption in that one circuit ie also have a blow dryer or toaster oven etc. with all your fishy equipments


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

dl88dl said:


> I also use some that are $3.99 and some that are $29.99 and no difference. Maybe you have to much power consumption in that one circuit ie also have a blow dryer or toaster oven etc. with all your fishy equipments


I would agree with dl88dl. Could be sharing the circuit with other appliances. All that fish equiptment can add up fast.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> I would agree with dl88dl. Could be sharing the circuit with other appliances. All that fish equiptment can add up fast.


Yes but if you are drawing too much power off of the circuit it should be the house circuit that gets tripped, not the power bar.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Tbird said:


> Yes but if you are drawing too much power off of the circuit it should be the house circuit that gets tripped, not the power bar.


That's what I was saying. It's the breaker tripping due to have other appliances sharing the same circuit.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> That's what I was saying. It's the breaker tripping due to have other appliances sharing the same circuit.


My bad buddy,

I read it as the power bar tripping.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Tbird said:


> My bad buddy,
> 
> I read it as the power bar tripping.


No worries man...I misread posts all the time lol


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

i agree that it should be the breaker/fuse as well or it could be shared with other things on the circuit... But i do have a power bar over $14.00 that does if i turn to many things on at once, trip itself and i have to reset the little switch on the power bar. Come to think of it, I also have one that has a toaster, coffee pot and pucolator on it.. If i turn on the toaster with the frying pan plugged and the coffee on... power bar shuts off..... that's my two cents...


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> No worries man...I misread posts all the time lol


That's why I don't believe anything you say. hahaha J/K!!!


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

*Be very afraid of Coralife timer-powerbar*



WiyRay said:


> I was one of the idiots who bought the coralife timer outlets from BA's... full price -_-" hahahahahaha


I don't have alot of bad experience on these except the IKEA ones did gave me trouble so I throw them all out.

The CORALIFE one, avoid it at all cause, that's the only brand that I heard started fire and there's af few guys with picture threads on reef central. They did a recall ... but you will see BA selling them at tent sale / sidewalk sale, so very careful.


----------



## InSpirit (Mar 14, 2009)

Make sure the plug fits snug. A loose plug will arc.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

vaporize said:


> I don't have alot of bad experience on these except the IKEA ones did gave me trouble so I throw them all out.
> 
> The CORALIFE one, avoid it at all cause, that's the only brand that I heard started fire and there's af few guys with picture threads on reef central. They did a recall ... but you will see BA selling them at tent sale / sidewalk sale, so very careful.


Yikes, well I've had it for about a year now and so far no fires. Hopefully no fires to come either. Thanks though, will definitely keep an eye on it.


----------



## derekc85 (Oct 23, 2008)

mind if you show a picture or brand of the powerbar?



Cory said:


> I'm not sure if it suits your needs but for $15 I get a power bar with 8 outlets from walmart that has a built in digital timer on it. It's the exact same thing as what you see for sale at BA and petsmart under the coralife brandname but for much less money. I have them on all of my tanks pretty much and it has been a life saver since I can sleep in now and the fish will still get their lights turned on .


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Do you have any specific info on a recall? All I can find are posts about totally unconfirmed rumors and coralife denials. I have one of these and it's crap...I'd love to have a valid excuse to return it...


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

carmenh said:


> Do you have any specific info on a recall? All I can find are posts about totally unconfirmed rumors and coralife denials. I have one of these and it's crap...I'd love to have a valid excuse to return it...


There is no official recall, that's the unfortunately thing  There are people with pictures of their burnt coral life powerbars all over RC. For that price, i would not even touch it.

BA blew out their stock for cheap at their tent sale back then like $5 each, of course manufacturer claim their new ones dont have issues but who knows, it's not worth $30 to burn down a house.


----------

